# Melanistic Alligator Lizard???Confirmation needed and pics of San Diego Gopher snake hatchling!



## neubii18 (Oct 10, 2011)

Found these guys a couple days ago.I believe the alligator lizard to be melanistic as it has absolutely NO pattern or color other than black,even the eyes are all black.Very unusual!Tell me what you guys think?Also found a baby SD Gopher snake hatchling that's a really cool snake!Very intuitive!Found both of these guys with Alec and Samuel this weekend.Anyways,here's the pictures!

Alligator Lizard(pics came out very gray but it's pretty black in person):



















And the SD Gopher Snake:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 11, 2011)

Cool find.  Looks melanistic indeed.  Here's a linky for another one:

http://www.californiaherps.com/lizards/images/ecshastensisje808.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RyanW (Oct 14, 2011)

That is an awesome find. Find it a mate.


----------



## Tarantula_Tamer (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks melanistic to me, and really cool!


----------

